# Badr vogu, widower, destroy Judas in Oakland Sunday may 15th



## Primitive (May 15, 2016)

Anyone in the east bay should seriously try to hit up this show badr vogu are fucking amazing bluesy sludge/crust and destroy Judas features band members who've been involved with the likes of phobia, mindrot, and dystopia!! Yes it's a 21+ show (that sucks I know and I'm sure you'll need ID) but it's $10 for 5 awesome bands, the venue is the golden bull. Listen to badr vogu here:


----------



## kokomojoe (May 15, 2016)

Love the soundbit at the beginning from the who is bozo texino movie


----------

